# Wolverine Brass #51287



## pfarrp (Jun 18, 2013)

Would anyone know of a source other than wolverine for their copper pan drain. it is stock #51287.. Any help would be appreciated.
Thanks


----------



## HSI (Jun 3, 2011)

And you are?


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

pfarrp said:


> Would anyone know of a source other than wolverine for their copper pan drain. it is stock #51287.. Any help would be appreciated.
> Thanks


Give us your social seurcity number and we'll help ya..


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

rjbphd said:


> Give us your social seurcity number and we'll help ya..


 and spicy pics of your wife. :laughing:


----------

